# Dock réveil ipod chromatique



## Zébulon72 (24 Août 2009)

Salut tout le monde !!!
Alors voilà, ma petite soeur vient de s'offrir un ipod chromatique et elle aimerais se réveiller avec sa musique. De pus, elle veut que ce dock recharge son ipod ... 
Un conseil de choix ??? 
Merci d'avance . Ciao.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Il y a plein d'appareils de ce genre dans les magasins hifi, qu'elle aille y faire un tour pour se décider (et écouter).


----------



## Zébulon72 (24 Août 2009)

Ok ok, mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un en possédait un et voir ses impressions et avis ... Merci tout de même ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

J'ai un radio réveil sony ICF-C1iPMK2 (±99) depuis peu, ça marche bien mais il ne faut pas trop en demander au niveau son dans cette gamme de prix.


----------



## Zébulon72 (25 Août 2009)

Ok, moi de mon côté j'ai vu ça : http://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech/...-_-Lecteurs MP3 _ MP4 _ iPod-_-IHOME iH8 Noir 
^^merci pour vos réponses bonne soirée !


----------

